# FOUND RACING Pigeon?



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Haven't posted here in ages, but I have an emergency.

I found a bird this afternoon on my patio (Glendale Az, it's 103 outside following a monsoon storm) he is VERY exhausted, he let me walk up and grab him with very little effort, and he felt very light, my empty soda can weighs more than him it seems.. And I also noticed some stools he left on my back patio, they are very watery.

The birds physical description (aside from being under weight, tired, and dehydrated)::: Redish brown, dark grey underside, and light grey/white tailfeathers.

The Band::
Shamrock Lofts
NBRC 2006
661 833 2929

I contacted the National Birmingham Rollers Club and they requested I research the band and find contact info for the birds owner?? How do I do this???

He is in a cat carrier resting, with a towel over the top of it. He has water, and food avail. The food is for finches, I had to donate some of my zebra finches food to the sick Pigeon. What else can I do for the bird???


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Darn, posted to wrong thread!!!!
;(


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's OK, folks will see it here, too.

You did the right thing....really the Club should have provided more help than just what they said to you !

Sounds good as far as where you have him, just keep it pretty warm in the room where he/she is. Just keep an eye that she is eating some. Also, did you check to make sure there are no external injuries (cuts, scraps, scabs, etc) ?

I dunno how to 'research' bands, but somebody on the Forum should be by shortly with more direction.

Thanks for saving him/her !!!


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

No I couldn't find any injuries other than him being sickly... He ate quite a bit of food and drank a good amount of water, now he's hunched/fluffed up and sleeping... I hope he's okay. The stools I forgot to mention were a bright green...very little solid mater in them... I don't know how much this weighs in on his chances of pulling through.

I give my little birds multi vitamin drops in their water..does anyone see a problem with me adding some to his? I figured they might help with the stress..


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

threasha said:


> Haven't posted here in ages, but I have an emergency.
> 
> I found a bird this afternoon on my patio (Glendale Az, it's 103 outside following a monsoon storm) he is VERY exhausted, he let me walk up and grab him with very little effort, and he felt very light, my empty soda can weighs more than him it seems.. And I also noticed some stools he left on my back patio, they are very watery.
> 
> ...


With an NBRC band, this probably isn't a racing pigeon. More likely, it is a Birmingham Roller that was separated from its kit - maybe by a hawk. The phone number on the band is in Bakersfield, CA. Have you tried calling it?

The NBRC probably didn't know what to do, as that isn't a standard issue NBRC band.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll ask on the Roller-Talk board, but area code 661 is Bakersfield CA .. probably someone in your area in AZ bought or otherwise acquired the bird from the breeder in California. Still, I'll see what I can find out. Thank you so much for taking this bird in.

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

How Far Is Glendale , Arizona from Bakersfield , California ? Poor Birdy -- I have read that after you let him rest , give him/her food and water then release the bird - but thats for Homers I do Believe -- call and tell him you found his / her bird and then pray he doesn't Cull ( Kill ) the Bird for getting lost - thats what some do ! Keep us updated !


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes I tried calling the number... it gave me a painting/art store. I wouldn't think that someone would put a buisness number on a birds band.. but you never know I guess.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK, I just called the 661 number and got a nice man there who said he sold or gave the bird to a man named Edward and he gave me Edward's phone #. Edward is supposed to call me, so please stand by. Edward's phone # is 505-204-3233. Let's sit tight and see if he calls me in the next little bit.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a Roller pigeon and not a racing/homing pigeon. It CANNOT find it's way back home so it needs to be kept safe until we either find the current owner or until we can find it an adoptive home.

Terry


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

or.. maybe I just don't know how to use a phone!

-- Don't worry I am not going to turn him loose. He is not in any kind of shape to be flying anywhere. I just hope Ed is local and wants his poor bird back


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Edward just called me .. it's his bird and got out yesterday. Go ahead and call him at the 505 number I posted. He's a very nice guy and will come get the bird .. he's in Glendale also.

Please post back and let us know how this all ends up.

Terry


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Fantastic!! Thankyou so much for all your help. I'll get right on it!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats so cool how thid all worked out for this little bird. Shawn


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Way Cool , I guess That Band Paid Off for Ed ! let us know when he picks the Bird up - this is a 1st for me - I've Never heard of someone locating the owner " Congrats " , and Nice work !


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Number 21 Just got picked up by a very excited Edward! Turns out the bird was part of his Kit that he plans on competing with in the regonals...

THANKYOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

threasha said:


> Number 21 Just got picked up by a very excited Edward! Turns out the bird was part of his Kit that he plans on competing with in the regonals...
> 
> THANKYOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!


Great news! I'm so glad we had a happy ending here! Super good job everyone!

Terry


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

OOPS..almost a repost, but hey can you ever say thankyou enough??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Way Cool , I guess That Band Paid Off for Ed ! let us know when he picks the Bird up - this is a 1st for me - I've Never heard of someone locating the owner " Congrats " , and Nice work !


Actually it can happen a lot .. finder needs to get all the letters and numbers off the band and post them here on Pigeon-Talk. There are some very obscure bands that we've not been able to trace, but I think we have pretty good success here. I was part of 911 Pigeon-Alert until it shut down, and we pulled off some pretty amazing traces there too.

In the case of this bird, it was the original owner who was the key .. he KNEW who he sold that bird to and had Edward's info. Sadly, it happens that someone sells or gives away a banded bird and keeps no record of where it went. In these cases, we can't find the owner and can only try to find the bird a good home.

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Good To Know Tawhatley - Always Nice to here this type of stuff -- good work Threasha - and Congrats To You and Edward , Now Lets Hope The Bird wins The regionals - What a story that would be ! Nice Job Everyone ! -- But Now Makes me wonder this -- I have Homers that I Bought Locally -- I traced the Bands -- They told me whom the Birds once belonged to and said they weren't reported stolen or Missing Birds and The colorations and Strains but said I can't switch them to My Name - Why ? and What if I Lost My Birds ? Is there some way to put them in My Name ?


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

you could put your own band on the bird with your phone #..perhaps above the original band, or on the opposite leg?


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Unreal , I was so caught up in the " Why can't i put them in my name " Thoughts that I didn't even think of doing this - It didn't even cross my mind --- I wonder if I should put my Name phone # and Date that I received the Birds --- Very easy fix - Smart Thinken ad Thanks A Bunch ! unreal ! ; )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Good To Know Tawhatley - Always Nice to here this type of stuff -- good work Threasha - and Congrats To You and Edward , Now Lets Hope The Bird wins The regionals - What a story that would be ! Nice Job Everyone ! -- But Now Makes me wonder this -- I have Homers that I Bought Locally -- I traced the Bands -- They told me whom the Birds once belonged to and said they weren't reported stolen or Missing Birds and The colorations and Strains but said I can't switch them to My Name - Why ? and What if I Lost My Birds ? Is there some way to put them in My Name ?


Who told you that you couldn't switch them to your name? Are these AU banded birds? If not, how are they banded. 

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

These are AU Banded Birds - the ones I Mentioned anyways but I also have some NPA Banded birds - just assumed i couldn't do them either if i couldn't do the AU banded ones ..... I went to the AU website - tracked a gentleman down that belongs to the club and lives locally -- he helped in locating the birds in their system -- explained who owned the birds to begin with and That they haven't been reported lost or stolen and then what lineage and coloration they are - and then I asked about switching them into my name -- he said you can't do that unfortunately ! But like Threasha stated - I'll just put my info and year on the other leg unless you know something that I don't ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> These are AU Banded Birds - the ones I Mentioned anyways but I also have some NPA Banded birds - just assumed i couldn't do them either if i couldn't do the AU banded ones ..... I went to the AU website - tracked a gentleman down that belongs to the club and lives locally -- he helped in locating the birds in their system -- explained who owned the birds to begin with and That they haven't been reported lost or stolen and then what lineage and coloration they are - and then I asked about switching them into my name -- he said you can't do that unfortunately ! But like Threasha stated - I'll just put my info and year on the other leg unless you know something that I don't ?


You CAN put them in your name. Let me know if I can help you do that.

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

For Sure - i would Love To have them in My Name - as I bought them as a bit older Birds( any where from 2005 until 2010 birds ) and was told I'd have to keep them prisoners -- my belief is like what i did when i was a kid --I was told back then not to release some birds -- i waited until they had babies , then released them anyways and of course they came back , and i plan on doing the same thing with these birds - but it would make it more comforting knowing the birds could be traced if they didn't return back -- it would truely be much appreciated ! Of course now i am wondering the costs ? Again thank You !


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Look what you started Threasha !!!!!!! : )


----------

